# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  MI-24V масштаб 1/35

## sam_white

МИ-24V. Чешский аллигатор. На создание модели ушло примерно 3,5 года. Модели собиралась из коробки, но была значительно доработана кабина и двигатель. Ниши шасси, роторы, стойки шасси, вооружение - было так же детализировано. Вся доработка происходила с использованием фотографий МИ-24

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Красавец !!!

----------


## Nazar

в таком масштабе наверное стоило клепку сделать наружней, масштаб позволяет, тем более так много лет было затрачено на постройку.
На эту модель, правда у автора ушло лет побольше

----------


## sam_white

> в таком масштабе наверное стоило клепку сделать наружней, масштаб позволяет, тем более так много лет было затрачено на постройку.
> На эту модель, правда у автора ушло лет побольше


Технологии, которые были применены в постройке указанной вами модели не сравнимы по своему уровню с тем что было в моем распоряжении. Я собирал модель из коробки и это была пластмассовая модель изначально. Приведенная вами модель создана с нуля, на фрезерных и токарных станках были выточены детали, скорее всего создавались пуансоны и матрицы и выбивались металлические пластины. Бессмысленно сравнивать несравнимые вещи. Концепция постройки моей модели изначально была иной.

----------


## Nazar

> Технологии, которые были применены в постройке указанной вами модели не сравнимы по своему уровню с тем что было в моем распоряжении. Я собирал модель из коробки и это была пластмассовая модель изначально. Приведенная вами модель создана с нуля, на фрезерных и токарных станках были выточены детали, скорее всего создавались пуансоны и матрицы и выбивались металлические пластины. Бессмысленно сравнивать несравнимые вещи. Концепция постройки моей модели изначально была иной.


Я это все прекрасно понимаю. Приведенную мной модель я знаю достаточно давно, так-же как и процесс ее изготовления.
Просто когда говорят что модель строилась 3,5 года, лично я понимаю что работа над ней велась в течении этого времени, а не месяц в первый год и два месяца в крайний.
А вообще, я просто сказал, что для такого масштаба сделать наружную клепку , не такая большая проблема, нужен всего-лишь пополняющийся опыт и терпение, тем более на такой срок им можно запастись.
Если честно, мне Ваша модель очень понравилась, но что с ней можно делать 3,5 года, мне не понятно.
Вот пример воспроизводства наружного клепа, на модели меньшего масштаба

 

К слову, это 72й масштаб.

----------


## sam_white

Поясню на счет 3,5 года. Над моделью удавалось работать в выходные дни и то не каждый выходной. Не достаточно времени на работу было. Если бы я еще и клепку делал внешнюю то все растянулось бы на значительно долгий срок. А вот если наведете на ссылку где показаны различные методики создания внешней расшивки, то буду благодарен ) Поскольку методы которые мне известны крайне трудоемки.

----------


## Nazar

> А вот если наведете на ссылку где показаны различные методики создания внешней расшивки, то буду благодарен ) Поскольку методы которые мне известны крайне трудоемки.


Ну на ссылку навести не сложно.
DishModels.ru - Сайт стендовых моделистов. Галерея, обзоры, конкурсы.

Катать клепку по фольге и обклеивать ей модель.

----------


## sam_white

Спасибо. У этого мастера мне есть чему поучиться.

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо. У этого мастера мне есть чему поучиться.


Посмотрите тогда еще и этот шедевр.
Это сотый масштаб

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...8_start_0.html

----------


## Kasatka

Очень понравилась модель! спасибо!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Очень хорошая работа, спасибо, что поделились фотографиями!

----------

